# Windows OS Builds List



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 8, 2012)

Windows Operating Systems Builds List by Matthew Smith
*Many Builds Are Subject To Change Due To Various Sources
NOTE: the listing titles are in order from the order in the actual list, anything added in v8 will show which beta it was updated in to keep you guys informed on what changes were made where, as of  8.0 BETA 8, 7.1 is obsolete, but will keep it up to show how many changes I've made. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




NOTE 2: each new list version doesn't just come up with more builds but might come with renaming/removing/replacing of the builds aswel to show proper release names such as,
Release Candidate, RTM, Pre-Beta, etc.
Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Windows OS Builds Lists* - http://www.T4CFantasy.com/WOS/
Currently *5583* Builds Listed
Microsoft DOS / OS/2 (Currently 118 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1
*- Microsoft BASIC (Currently 5 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1
*- Microsoft Xenix (Currently 4 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1*
- Microsoft DOS 1.x (Currently 6 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1
*- Microsoft DOS 2.x (Currently 18 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1*
- Microsoft DOS 3.x (Currently 27 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1*
- Microsoft DOS 4.x (Currently 6 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1
*- Microsoft DOS 5.x (Currently 23  Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1*
- Microsoft DOS 6.x (Currently 24 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1*
- Microsoft DOS 7.x (Currently 4 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1*
- Microsoft DOS 8.x (Currently 1 Build Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1*

Microsoft Windows Emedded CE (Currently 138 Builds Listed)
- Microsoft Windows Embedded CE 1.x (Currently 4 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1
*- Microsoft Windows Embedded CE 2.x (Currently 9 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1
*- Microsoft Windows Embedded CE 3.x (Currently 6 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1
*- Microsoft Windows Embedded CE 4.x (Currently 9 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1*
- Microsoft Windows Embedded CE 5.x (Currently 45 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1
*- Microsoft Windows Embedded CE 6.x (Currently 3 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1*
- Microsoft Windows Embedded Compact 7 (Currently 32 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1*
- Microsoft Windows Embedded Compact 8 (Currently 30 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1*

Microsoft Windows Operating Systems  (Currently 5316 Builds Listed)
- Microsoft Windows 1.x (Currently 14 Builds Listed) *8.1.0 BETA*
- Microsoft Windows 2.x (Currently 10 Builds Listed) *8.1.0 BETA*
- Microsoft Windows 3.x (Currently 59 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1
*- Microsoft Windows 3.x For Workgroups (Currently 7 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1*
- Microsoft Windows For Pen Computing 1.0 (Currently 5 Builds Listed) *8.1.0 BETA 4*
- Microsoft Windows For Pen Computing 2.0 (Currently 1 Builds Listed) *8.1.0 BETA 3 *
- Microsoft Windows NT 3.1x (Currently 31Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1*
- Microsoft Windows NT 3.5x (Currently 78 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1*
- Microsoft Windows BackOffice Server 1.5 (Currently 1 Build Listed) *8.1.0 BETA*
- Microsoft Windows NT 4.x (Currently 104 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1*
- Microsoft Windows BackOffice Server 4.0 (Currently 1 Build Listed) *8.1.0 BETA*
- Microsoft Windows BackOffice Server 4.5 (Currently 1 Build Listed) *8.1.0 BETA*
- Microsoft Windows Terminal Server 4.0 (Currently 3 Builds Listed) *8.1.0 BETA*
- Microsoft Windows BackOffice Small Business Server 4.0 (Currently 1 Build Listed) *8.1.0 BETA*
- Microsoft Windows BackOffice Small Business Server 4.5 (Currently 1 Build Listed) *8.1.0 BETA*
- Microsoft Windows 95 (Currently 224 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1
*- Microsoft Windows 96 / Nashville (Currently 7 Builds Listed) *8.2.0 Alpha 4a*
- Microsoft Windows 97 / Memphis (Currently 12 Builds Listed) *8.2.0 Alpha 4a*
- Microsoft Windows 98 (Currently 151 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1*
- Microsoft Windows Me (Currently 58 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1*
- Microsoft Windows 2000 (Currently 279 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1*
- Microsoft Windows BackOffice Server 2000 (Currently 2 Build Listed) *8.1.0 BETA 9*
- Microsoft Windows Small Business Server 2000 (Currently 2 Builds Listed) *8.1.0 BETA*
- Microsoft Windows Neptune (Currently 8 Builds Listed) *8.2.0 Beta 2*
- Microsoft Windows XP (Currently 1226 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1*
- Microsoft Windows XP Embedded (Currently 3 Builds Listed) *8.1.0 BETA 6*
- Microsoft Windows Server 2003 (Currently 186 Builds Listed)  *8.4.0 Alpha 1*
- Microsoft Windows Small Business Server 2003 (Currently 2 Builds Listed)* 8.1.0 BETA*
- Microsoft Windows Small Business Server 2003 R2 (Currently 1 Build Listed) *8.1.0 BETA*
- Microsoft Windows .NET Server 2003 R2 (Currently 5 Builds Listed) *8.0.0 BETA 4*
- Microsoft Windows Embedded for Point of Service (Currently 1 Build Listed) *8.1.0 BETA*
- Microsoft Windows Embedded Standard 2009 (Currently 2 Builds Listed) *8.1.0 BETA*
- Microsoft Windows Embedded POSReady 2009 (Currently 1 Build Listed) *8.1.0 BETA*
- Microsoft Windows Vista (Currently 713 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1*
- Microsoft Windows Server 2008 (Currently 483 Builds Listed) *8.1.0 BETA*
- Microsoft Windows 7 (Currently 580 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1*
- Microsoft Windows Server 2008 R2 (Currently 364 Builds Listed) *8.1.0 BETA 5*
- Microsoft Windows HPC Server 2008 (Currently 8 Builds Listed) *8.0.2 BETA*
- Microsoft Windows HPC Server 2008 R2 (Currently 12 Builds Listed) *8.1.0 BETA 5*
- Microsoft Windows Hyper-V Server 2008 (Currently 5 Builds Listed) *8.2.0 Beta 1*
- Microsoft Windows Storage Server 2008 (Currently 2 Builds Listed) *8.0.2 BETA*
- Microsoft Windows Storage Server 2008 R2 (Currently 3 Builds Listed) *8.0.2 BETA*
- Microsoft Windows Storage Server 2008 R2 Essentials (Currently 1 Build Listed) *8.0.3 BETA*
- Microsoft Windows Small Business Server 2008 (Currently 3 Builds Listed) *8.0.1 BETA 2*
- Microsoft Windows Essential Business Server 2008 (Currently 14 Builds Listed) *8.0.2 BETA*
- Microsoft Windows Server 2008 Foundation (Currently 1 Build Listed) *8.1.0 BETA 6*
- Microsoft Windows Home Server (Currently 20 Builds Listed) *8.0.2 BETA*
- Microsoft Windows Home Server 2011 (Currently 10 Builds Listed) *8.1.0 BETA 7*
- Microsoft Windows MultiPoint Server 2010 (Currently 2 Builds Listed) *8.0.0 BETA 5*
- Microsoft Windows MultiPoint Server 2011 (Currently 6 Builds Listed) *8.1.0 BETA 7*
- Microsoft Windows Small Business Server 2011 Essentials (Currently 4 Builds Listed) *8.0.3 BETA*
- Microsoft Windows Small Business Server 2011 (Currently 7 Builds Listed) *8.1.0 BETA*
- Microsoft Windows Embedded Standard 7 (Currently 6 Builds Listed) *8.0.3 BETA*
- Microsoft Windows Embedded POSReady 7 (Currently 3 Builds Listed) *8.1.0 BETA 5*
- Microsoft Windows Thin PC (Currently 3 Builds Listed) *8.1.0 BETA 5*
- Microsoft Windows 8 (Currently 419 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1*
- Microsoft Windows Server 2012 (Currently 161 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1*
- Microsoft Windows Server 2012 Essentials (Currently 2 Builds Listed) *8.4.0 Alpha 1*


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 8, 2012)

If it shows enough interest.

Lulz at erockers ninja edit


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 8, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> If it shows enough interest.
> 
> Lulz at erockers ninja edit



thanks, i hope it gets many views, i started making a list in 2007... my first list that i saved shows march of 2009 with v7, and now 3930 builds listed, 3812 builds with all skus removed


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 9, 2012)

updated list


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 13, 2012)

big update, now all times on ALL builds use the correct text characters, many more builds added over 240+ since last post and more to come


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 26, 2012)

updated list, bigger update soon to include all windows 7 hotfixes! stay tuned


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey guys, I would like some help from the community, this is a big project and 2+ minds are better than one, what I would like you guys to do is search google for windows 7 build strings NOT listed in my list, combine it into your own little list of missing builds to make it easier for me to add all at once.

 here is what I need you to do, search google with numbers going from 
6.1.7600.16400 ~ 6.1.7600.17023
 --
 6.1.7600.20500 ~ 6.1.7600.21200
 --
 6.1.7601.17652 ~ 6.1.7601.17841
 --
 6.1.7601.21702 ~ 6.1.7601.21994

searching each number 1 by 1 by myself takes a long time and this community effort will help make this list 2x longer , also when you search make sure the number isnt already listed in my builds list please, and include the full build string please.

I would like to see the builds you list in this format:
 6.1.7601.21991 (win7sp1_ldr.120509-1511) you dont even have to click on the google links the build strings are revealed in the description, if the build itself is real of course xD

this effort will be greatly appreciated xD!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 29, 2012)

I am confused on what this list is for?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am confused on what this list is for?



this list is to inform windows enthusiasts and/or curious individuals of al lthe builds of windows ^.^


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 13, 2012)

aded an attachment


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 13, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> this list is to inform windows enthusiasts and/or curious individuals of al lthe builds of windows ^.^



Are retail builds encapsulated by themselves?  Just curious. I always remember Windows NT 4.0 build *1381* (I think it was version 4.0)

Edit: Hooaaa!



> Microsoft Windows NT 4.00.1380.1 Release Candidate 3                                                    1996
> Microsoft Windows NT 4.00.*1381*.1 RTM                                                                    August 3rd, 1996
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Microsoft Windows NT 4.00.*1381*.2 Service Pack 1                                                         October 14th, 1996
> ...


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 13, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Are retail builds encapsulated by themselves?  Just curious. I always remember Windows NT 4.0 build *1381* (I think it was version 4.0)
> 
> Edit: Hooaaa!



i seperated them because service packs are updates retail or not ^^


----------

